# Bug Hunting in Western Washington Tips?



## Hoolia (Jul 6, 2019)

Hey all! I'm here visiting Washington with some friends and we wanted to go hiking/hunting for local arthropods in the area. 

Anyone local have some tips for this area? I'm used to desert searching.

We have a couple younger kids tagging along and want to try to find a couple neat things like millipedes and shore crabs, but would love to hear your advice to make this memorable for them.


----------

